# Employing Egyptian workers



## nigelsmalley (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi all.
Am moving to Hurgadah and wonder if anyone can tell me how much approx I need to pay a gardener and someone to do the cleaning washing ironing etc.
Is it normally cash in hand??
Thanks


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

nigelsmalley said:


> Hi all.
> Am moving to Hurgadah and wonder if anyone can tell me how much approx I need to pay a gardener and someone to do the cleaning washing ironing etc.
> Is it normally cash in hand??
> Thanks


I paid cash to the cleaner we used.


----------



## nigelsmalley (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi How much were you paying hourly or weekly.
Nigel


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

nigelsmalley said:


> Hi How much were you paying hourly or weekly.
> Nigel


Hi

We paid 50LE per week to clean a 4 bedroom flat. She was in for a couple of hours. You could probably arrange something cheaper though - this cleaner had been recommended by the landlady so we just decided to take someone that came with a recommendation. You would normally give some money for Eid etc as well


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Nigel

Maids etc are always paid cash in hand and they are also paid money at Eide.
I also provide money for medicine but be careful that it is for them and not everyone else in their family. Anything that you have finished with clothes, furniture etc is always appreciated.
Washing and ironing can be sent out for minimal cost.
Gardening... I have a huge huge huge terrace that is full of pot plants and I pay 150 LE a month for a gardener to come in and water the plants twice a week.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

I paid someone 100 LE in Sharks Bay to remove all the spots and black heads from my back and give me a body massage 

I went back next day to tell him he did a fantastic job and asked him what tool he used and he said his nails

OH well another day another dollar


----------



## nigelsmalley (Dec 31, 2009)

Beatle said:


> I paid cash to the cleaner we used.


Thanks


----------



## nigelsmalley (Dec 31, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi Nigel
> 
> Maids etc are always paid cash in hand and they are also paid money at Eide.
> I also provide money for medicine but be careful that it is for them and not everyone else in their family. Anything that you have finished with clothes, furniture etc is always appreciated.
> ...


Thanks


----------



## nigelsmalley (Dec 31, 2009)

Horus said:


> I paid someone 100 LE in Sharks Bay to remove all the spots and black heads from my back and give me a body massage
> 
> I went back next day to tell him he did a fantastic job and asked him what tool he used and he said his nails
> 
> OH well another day another dollar


Thanks for sharing but maybe too much info!!!!!!!!!
Nigel


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

nigelsmalley said:


> Thanks for sharing but maybe too much info!!!!!!!!!
> Nigel


I think that is just the British humor - I heard it is on a whole other level of human interpretation...


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Did I mention he also sold the ice cream on the beach?


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Horus said:


> Did I mention he also sold the ice cream on the beach?


Yuck I wish I hadn't read that.


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Horus said:


> Did I mention he also sold the ice cream on the beach?


I don't think it has ever occurred to me to get the man selling ice-cream on the beach to give me a massage. To each his own....


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

He multi-tasks between selling ice cream to bringing people in the shop and selling newspapers on the beach and introducing people to his friend who does massage and vice versa

Nice service even got calamine lotion put on me next day all for about £10 GBP and some Hibiscus Cold drink had I known his nails were black head removers I would have declined


----------



## nigelsmalley (Dec 31, 2009)

Horus said:


> Did I mention he also sold the ice cream on the beach?


Please tell me that he is NOT in Hurghada
Nigel


----------

